# Getting stuff from Ipod to your computer...



## SolaScriptura (Nov 18, 2008)

I have several hundred really cool photos that I took while in Afghanistan. Unfortunately, something happened to the drive on which they were stored and I can't find them anymore... they are, however, on my ipod. 

I've seen a few different programs that will let you take stuff from your ipod and put it back on your computer.

I'm only worried about the photos. 

What would be the best software for helping me get those pics off my phone? Free would be better.


----------



## Jen (Nov 18, 2008)

Mac or Windows?


----------



## Beoga (Nov 18, 2008)

I use Senuti for mac. I don't know how it works with pictures. Sorry. It does work great with music and videos though.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 18, 2008)

I use Windows


----------



## Matthew1034 (Nov 18, 2008)

From my experience (Windows XP Home), I'd say the safest bet is to use iTunes.

*Try this method first:*

1. Connect the iPod via USB to your computer (have iTunes installed).
2. In iTunes (in the left column beneath Library and iTunes store ), click your iPod. At the "Summary" tab, check the box for "Enable disk usage."
3. Then go to Start>My Computer and you will see your iPod listed as a drive. Double-click and you can select a folder called "Photos" and several folders within containing your pictures.
Note: If you do it this way you may have to browse through the folders a bit to find the pictures you're looking for since iTunes arranges the folders its own way.


*Alternate Method:*
If you are on a computer that you don't want EVERYHING to transfer from your iPod, you can manually transfer the Photos. ( If you are using your personal/regular computer, skip to step 4)

This method should transfer your photos from your iPod to your iTunes library without transferring any other media.

1. Make sure iTunes is installed.
2. Connect the iPod via USB
3. Authorize the iPod (this could be already done if you've Sync'd the iPod before)
4. In the left hand column of iTunes beneath the Library and iTunes store, you'll see your iPod. Click on it and you will see a "Summary" tab.
5. Check the box that says "manually manage music and vids"
6. Uncheck the first box for the tabs "Music", "Movies", "TV Shows", "Podcasts", "Contacts", and "Games"
7. Click the "Photos" tab and check the first box (if another dialogue box comes up choose "don't remove photos"
8. Click "Apply" in the bottom right corner
9. Right click your iPod (benath iTunes store and Library in the right column of iTunes) and choose "Sync"\

Once the iPod is done synchronizing, you will have moved all the pictures on your iPod to your "My Pictures" folder.


----------



## davidsuggs (Nov 18, 2008)

The program "tune tools" works excellently, you can clone your iPod, move files back and forth to and from it, and lots of other things as well.


----------

